# Технологии и коммуникации > Компьютерные игры > Симуляторы >  Ангелы Смерти: Асы Второй Мировой/Blazing Angels: Squadrons of WWII

## Nietzsches

Ангелы Смерти: Асы Второй Мировой/Blazing Angels: Squadrons of WWII 

Год выпуска: 2006 
Жанр: Аркадный авиасимулятор 
Разработчик: Ubisoft 
Издательство: Ubisoft 
Платформа: РС 
Системные требования: Win XP (рус), Pentium 4 1,4 Ггц, 64Мб 3D-видеокарта с поддержкой DirectX 9.0c (уровня GeForce 4 кроме серии МХ), 256 Мб оперативной памяти, звуковая карта, 3,6 Gb места на жестком диске, 8х DVD-ROM, клавиатура, мышь. 
Тип издания: пиратка 
Язык интерфейса: английский + русский 
Таблэтка: Не требуется 
Описание: Вокруг Вас лишь бескрайнее небо, тяжелые, подсвеченные солнцем облака и поднимающиеся от земли столбы черного дыма... Вы мечтали когда-нибудь оказаться за штурвалом истр***теля времен Второй Мировой? Выпускать одну за другой пулеметные очереди, поймав верткий самолет противника в перекрестье прицела?! Со злым азартом наблюдать, как он исчезает в огненной вспышке и падает на землю искореженными обломками?! Пройдя через битвы над городами и океанами, Вы превратитесь из неопытного новичка в мастера, чья машина испещрена боевыми шрамами и отметками о сбитых врагах... К взлету готовы? Тогда в небо! 
Доп. информация: * 38 боевых самолетов, полностью идентичных историческим прототипам: от мельчайших деталей кабины до крошечных заклепок на крыльях 
* 18 миссий, действие которых происходит в различных уголках земли: Англии, Германии, Франции, Марокко, на японском острове Окинава 
* Самолеты очень просты в управлении - вы не почувствуете себя беспомощным, впервые оказавшись в гуще событий 
* Вы будете летать в составе эскадрильи, отдавая команды ведомым пилотам 
* Многопользовательский режим с поддержкой до 16 игроков

_Nietzsches добавил 08.07.2009 в 10:05_
Описание взято с : Источник описания:[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
Сам летаю, игрушка кулл! Есть вид как на скриншотах,есть вид с кабины,управление не такое "замудренное" как в ИЛ2,иногда кровь портит время.выделяемое на выполнения задания,но вникнув в тактику и стратегию воздушных боев-это потом не проблема.проблема-зенитная артиллерия,истр***тели противника)) Летать придется как на истр***телях-выполняя задания по прикрытию наземных воиск или бомберов,так и на штурмовиках и торпедоносцах,нанося удары по коро***м или наземным целям)
Вообщем рекомендую.Не ИЛ" конешно,но для начинающих неплохо)

----------

